# Car Headlight Relay:- How do I?



## tunners (Oct 17, 2007)

I want to runa relay off one main beam headlamp to operate the other which isnt working. The BMW E39 runs the lights of an LCM which is £300 to replace. I want to run the relay to get it through its MOT, but dont know what to connect to what? Can anyone help?


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Part of my limited education was infused by several smart guys.
One good piece of advice was to always compose a question at the fifth grade level, so all of your readers understand the point.

Wann'a re-phrase your question (without the abbrevations), or just go to a gearhead forum . . .

Not being critical here, just stupid I guess . . .


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

It's going to be tricky. You can use the good head lamp supply to also trigger your relay. But where to get the supply to run the defunct headlamp supply? I would go for the new BMW controller. I am sure the MOT test station fellas are not daft. They have seen it all at some time or other and 'tricky - ****ey - fixed for the moment repairs are one of them. Don' think you can get through the test with the wiring bodged this way. For sure there will be some regulation someplace out there just waiting to haunt you

Frank


----------

